# Cruze Pricing



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

They aren't discounting them much. Argue though. I got almost $3K off the LTZ.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

racer114 said:


> They aren't discounting them much. Argue though. I got almost $3K off the LTZ.


 are you sure you didn't make up for it in other areas? did you pay a delivery charge? what was your TOTAL invoice amount?

they really arent discounting more than 500 or so off of sticker, even for LTZ models.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

I did make it up elsewhere. There are a variety of discounts available out there, you just need to research them. I'm not talking about normal rebates and dealer money. You are right, on the surface $500 is about the discount you will get. But there is the GM supplier discoung, USAA, corporate and a variety of others. They can really add up.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

the 500 was employee pricing discount via gmfamilyfirst.com or gm employee login. how did you get an additional discount for being a USAA member?


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

It is a $750 rebate. I've been a USAA member since my father was in the military and we had insurance through them. I no longer have my insurance with them, but I'll take the rebate! I doubt it made a difference, but I paid cash also.


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

No discounts where I am at  

Car's are selling pretty well up in Canada though so I suspect they don't need to discount new models.


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

$500 rebate, free fogs, free Crystal Red Tintcoat.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

Sour Kruat's 951 said:


> $500 rebate, free fogs, free Crystal Red Tintcoat.


free fogs? did you buy the rs package? some people were saying how you cant get the fogs seperately. although there were more than a few red cruzes that someone spotted that came with fogs and didnt have the rs package on them.


----------



## crusin_cruze (Nov 10, 2010)

cruze-control said:


> free fogs? did you buy the rs package? some people were saying how you cant get the fogs seperately. although there were more than a few red cruzes that someone spotted that came with fogs and didnt have the rs package on them.


i also saw a non RS package cruze with fogs in my town, this one wasnt out as yet to the public. it was a car that chevy was taking to each dealership as a promo model....i saw this while on my hunt for a new chevy!


----------



## bpipe95 (Nov 1, 2010)

The fogs come as an available kit from GM. They can be added any time. You do not have to get the RS package to get fogs.


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

GM part #96983696 MSRP $228.95. Mine came free because I told them not to mount the front plate bracket as only 1 plate is used in my state. They replaced the entire front fascia this morning. Looks perfect now.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

Sour Kruat's 951 said:


> GM part #96983696 MSRP $228.95. Mine came free because I told them not to mount the front plate bracket as only 1 plate is used in my state. They replaced the entire front fascia this morning. Looks perfect now.


lucky guy. so did you ask for the fogs specifically or they just put it on there when you asked for them not to place the front plate bracket?


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

I showed up to take delivery and saw the bracket mounted and told them the deal was off. The only way for me to get another Crystal Red was to order and wait. They said they would repair the bumper cover and I told them not a chance. Because of the clear coat they would have to take the whole cover off no matter so they agreed to swap the cover off the only other red available. I said I would accept that with the condition of giving me the fog kit and no charge for the Crystal Red. They said yes and I said sold. I was allowed to watch the boys at the body work on it today and the swap was flawless. No more front plate bracket. They put in all new push pins and screws, nothing was reused other than the cover with no holes in it. I do not if it has anything to do with it but they said I was the first one in town to buy one.


----------



## snickrdoodle (Feb 9, 2011)

For mine, I paid $21,496 (including freight) +taxes, tags, fees... I got LTZ, sunroof, & RS package. a little over $2k under invoice.


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

My ECO's sticker price is $21,130 (all options available on the ECO other than premium paint color). Invoice price for that same car was $20,135. We agreed on $19,980 less a $1000 GM loyalty rebate so my FINAL price with only TTL remaining was $18,980.

EDIT: And pricing is in Texas and yes, I'm sure the rebate is taken after the 19 and not already factored into the 19. $18,980 is my price.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

IcedECO said:


> My ECO's sticker price is $21,130 (all options available on the ECO other than premium paint color). Invoice price for that same car was $20,135. We agreed on $19,980 less a $1000 GM loyalty rebate so my FINAL price with only TTL remaining was $18,980.
> 
> EDIT: And pricing is in Texas and yes, I'm sure the rebate is taken after the 19 and not already factored into the 19. $18,980 is my price.


Local dealer was running a discount. I bought my ECO For $16950 w/ the Owner loyalty Cash. They were selling under dealer invoice.


----------



## Zenman (Feb 13, 2011)

snickrdoodle said:


> For mine, I paid $21,496 (including freight) +taxes, tags, fees... I got LTZ, sunroof, & RS package. a little over $2k under invoice.


Sorry but I find this hard to believe. And you got BLUE and Black leather interior? Something ain't right here.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Zenman said:


> Sorry but I find this hard to believe. And you got BLUE and Black leather interior? Something ain't right here.


Blue is his exterior color, and his interior is black leather.


----------



## JDChevy77 (Mar 3, 2011)

In the Dallas Morning News an LS Cruze on sale for $15,988 in Richardson, TX.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm gonna go look on Monday. I used my American Express auto link (zag.com). I guess Overstock uses zag.com also. I have 2 dealers who say they will sell any Cruze for $200 under invoice.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

This is normal for most cars that are selling well. Same thing happened to me back in 06 I had to really look around to find the best deal. Most places were selling for 3K over MSRP. Took me a month but I found one willing to offer me 1500 below MSRP as well as waive some of the fees associated.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

@JDM, the comment below is not pointed at you, but your comment reminded me of something

I love when people say they paid XX under MSRP and then show me their invoice and I see XX in delivery and preparation fees lol Dealers have a way of playing with numbers and 99% of people do not know how to buy a car


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah my wife’s first car was under MSRP but she ended up paying 500 above due to all the crap that comes with it. She also got a 19% interest rate due to the horrible choice in MILES program which is a faux military loan type deal. Really bad advice from her leaders lead to a Suzuki Aerio almost costing way more than it's worth.


----------

